# my dog has a huge bald spot!



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i was petting my dog and saw on his left shoulder a huge bald spot the size of a quarter. round, no hair, just skin. i called the groomer and asked her if she had ever noticed this spot, she said it's been there for many months. she probably brought it to my attention but we talk so much about so many things when she grooms...........anyways, any ideas? it's not ring worm cuz it's no where else on his body and hasn't changed in size. i have not spilled anything hot on him,i always keep him away from the stove when i cook. he never rolls in anything, could it be the chip? i am going to the vet monday. quite a mystery.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Could it be where he received a shot? Here's a post from Susan (mckennasedona) about McKenna's reaction to her rabies shot. Not only did she lose hair at the injection site, she developed a lump, too. Maybe you can search other threads and see what else you can find.

Sure hope it's nothing and Django will be fine.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

the last shot was his rabbie about 2 years ago, he gets his monthly shots for his addisons but it's a needle that goes under the skin, he doesn't even realize he's getting a shot. hmm, need to investigate further


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is it red or infected? I have heard about "hot spots" but I do not fully understand them yet? I wonder if this is a hot spot?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Is he getting his shots in the area that's bald? Since he's getting cortisone/prednisone, this may be another cause of hair loss.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

no hot spot, no infection, no inflammation, just bald! we have cut his prednisone to 1/4 pill every 4th day and hopefully in the next few months take him off it all together. i thoughtmaybe his chip moved? i don't now. taking him to the vet today


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Let us know what the Vet says, ok?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

here's a picture


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope you get good news today and it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't think the microchip could cause hair loss, even if it has moved.

How is his coat in other places? Does it seem to be thinning out or is it still thick everywhere else and only absent in this one spot?

Linda, a "hot spot" is basically just a red, irritated area. It would be similar to us getting a rash or poison oak or something similar.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

his coat is thick and beautiful everywhere else but this spot!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It is such a perfect circle. It is a mystery. Please let us know what the vet thinks of this. Hugs to Django.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

littlebuddy, I believe it is 'alopecia areata' which means patchy baldness and is thought to be an autoimmune disorder. There are no associated symptoms with it and it usually recovers spontaneously. Since he already has an auotimmune disorder (Addison's) it isn't too surprising to see this harmless alopecia on him.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

what's frustrating to me is that i don't know how long the bald spot has been there. from what the groomer said, it sounds like many months. he was diagnosed in late august with addisons, going to the vet this afternoon. he doesn't even know the bald spot is there so that's good, no itching, etc.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Alopecia can stay for several months even years and will just disappear or not.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

If I am not mistaken, it looks like some hair follicles growing near the outside of the bald space. Is this what it looks like? If so, let's hope for some hair to grow.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

well, the vet ruled out ring worm, he said he thinks its alapecia and didin't feel the need to run tests since it's been there for months and according to the groomer, hasn't changed shape etc. so. it is what it is!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thankfully it is nothing to be too concerned about!!~ I would just keep an eye on it to be sure that it does not change at all.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yea Maryam! Good diagnosis! :whoo:

Glad it's nothing serious.

Carole


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Yea Maryam! Good diagnosis! :whoo:
> 
> Glad it's nothing serious.
> 
> Carole


LOL, Carole, thanks. Let's just hope that I have the same diagnostic skills when it comes to humans.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye had some hair thinning in the area where she had her rabies but it doesn't look anything like that. I will be anxious to see what the vet says. Thinking of you.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sharlene, the vet has already diagnosed and confirmed 'my' diagnosis of alopecia.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> Evye had some hair thinning in the area where she had her rabies but it doesn't look anything like that. I will be anxious to see what the vet says. Thinking of you.


So sorry....should have the entire thread. You are a fantastic diagnostician !!! Hopefully the hair will grow back.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, I'm fantastic indeed, I think you really should come and meet me in person for an autograph at Ann's playdate. Oh and don't forget to bring your hairy cutie pies eace:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So you are going Maryam !! Trust me, my wheels were spinning. I would absolutely love to but I'm guessing it's a good 4-1/2 to 5 hour drive. We can't stand Bentley in the car for 5 minutes. He starts howling before we even back out of the driveway. If it's anymore than 15 minutes, usually a vomit is included as a bonus. Evye sits there in her car seat like a gem. So unless Bentley does a lot of maturing in the next 2 weeks, we would be insane before we got there....can I take a raincheck on your autograph?


----------

